# ICD-10 - Hi looking for the best ICD-10 code



## kdahlen (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi looking for the best ICD-10 code for bursal adhesions of the shoulder


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 15, 2015)

Per the index- takes you to Capsulitis, adhesive....


----------

